# Clamp rack design



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,

For about 10 years now I've only had a handful of pipe clamps strewn about, leaning up in corners, etc…
I've been investing in bar clamps and have a decent collection and it's time to build a rack.

I have a two car garage shop with all my machines, and also a back room of my house, an 11X17' bench room for assemblies and glue-ups. Clamps will be kept in this smaller room. Both floor and wall space are at a premium.

I'm leaning towards building a small stand on casters.

You can see every clamp I currently own (except for some small misc. spring/quick grips, etc…) in the photo.

The 36" jorgensens have a deep throat. I'm leaning towards having these on the side, with clamps between them, so they don't kill 6" of space.

Would love to hear suggestions for design based on clamps I have, and see photos of your clamp racks!

Thanks!


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

Norm from The New Yankee Workshop has what I consider the perfect clamp rack. I did buy his plan, added a few things which I needed for some specialty clamps. But, it is mobile, holds a ton of clamps and best of all, does not take up a large footprint.


----------



## greg757 (Dec 11, 2014)

My 3×6ft work bench has a 12 overhang on what would be considered the back of it. The area below this overhang is the back of the cabinet that supports the top. This is where I have a lot of my clamps hanging (more than you have in your picture). The nice part about them being there is that when I'm doing glue ups I have a supply of clamps within reaching distance. Sorry I don't have a picture of my setup.
I used a simple board with 2" dowels sticking out from them screwed to the back of the bench to create all the clamp storage configurations I needed


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

My clamps hang on one of the horizontal 2 by members of my steel building, nothing fancy.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I need my floor space for toys, uh, tools. This is my approach, but it changes from time to time, as new clamps get added.


----------

